# pics from 5-01-04 night



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

here is the 2 bigger fish we had


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

nice fish!!!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

nice looking fish, was that fishing a tourny or something?


----------



## DavidWS10 (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice fish, Lark. And a nice job with the win!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Good for you lark !! Very nice cats...........CATKING


----------

